# Building a weight box for Cub Cadet



## Jay1315 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am planning on building a weight rack for my Cub Cadet GT 1554 I am planning on a 13.25x 13.25 angle iron frame. and attach it to the hitch plate then running two chains to the fast attach bolts at the top. I then can use either a cement block or weights from my weight set in the basement. Can anyone shoot holes in that idea?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Get us some pictures when you get it done i used some olympic weights on my aerator the weights work good because they are low profile, and you can bolt them down. I tried blocks but they bounced around, and fell off all the time then they crumbled into gravel. I think the weights would work good in your weight tray as well, and you can add as much as you want..


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm also thinking about doing this.

I like the idea of the angle iron frame. 

Subscribed!


----------

